# Game Thread - 76ers at Raptors



## 01000100 (Nov 16, 2003)

*TORONTO RAPTORS vs PHILADELPHIA 76ERS
=====================================*
*Wednesday, November 19, 2003, 7:00PM EST
Air Canada Centre, Toronto, Ontario.*


*PHILADELPHIA 76ERS PROJECTED STARTING LINEUP:*




































Left to right: Eric Snow, Allen Iverson, Aaron McKie, Marc Jackson, Samuel Dalembert.

*TORONTO RAPTORS PROJECTED STARTING LINEUP:*




































Left to right: Milt Palacio, Vince Carter, Michael Curry, Chris Bosh, Antonio Davis.


This will be a difficult game, as always is with the Sixers, and will be highlighted by the Carter-Iverson marquee matchup. Davis should have an easy time down-under, and this is Bosh's chance to have a breakout game. Should be a good one!

-


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

could you at least wait til the HOU game is finished :laugh:


----------



## 01000100 (Nov 16, 2003)

I didn't know it would be overtime


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

If Vince clearly can't guard Mobley, then he clearly can't guard Iverson.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Lol, Francis misses Buzzer beater bad. were goin' to 2nd overtime!


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> If Vince clearly can't guard Mobley, then he clearly can't guard Iverson.


tell me, who could guard Iverson?

you gotta stop trying to find things to put VC down


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> tell me, who could guard Iverson?
> ...


What the hell? No one can guard Iverson. Face it, Vince is 2 inches taller than Mobley and should easily force him to miss but you know what, he was swishing shots at vince's face. So since he can't guard Mobley, he can't guard Iverson, who is 6 inches shorter than Vince.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

i never said VC can guard Ivy, but you seem to get off finding faults in VC, no matter what he does.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Did you kids see the playoff series between the 6ers and the Raps? Vince can guard AI. AI can guard Vince. These guys love to play against each other and it usually makes for a good fight. It isn't just a mismatch for us on D, it's a mismatch for them, too. Should be interesting to see if AW or Milt get the start against the Snowman.

What's wrong with the Big Dog? Is he hurt?


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> i never said VC can guard Ivy, but you seem to get off finding faults in VC, no matter what he does.


Omg, so what if I say he can't guard Shaq, am i finding faults in VC? Dude, I'm just stating the obvious so stop firing back trying to prove me wrong.


----------



## laydee-bawla22 (Jul 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>01000100</b>!
> this is Bosh's chance to have a breakout game.


I think he just had his :yes:


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: Game Thread - 76ers at Raptors*



> Originally posted by <b>laydee-bawla22</b>!
> 
> 
> I think he just had his :yes:


he made this thread before Bosh hit that 3 :grinning:


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Back on topic!

Chinese girls > Korean girls

I like peanuts.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> I like penuts.


fixed


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

heh... seriously I predict a Raptors win here, 87-80.

LETS GO RAPTORS!

Oh and everyone else post your predictions...


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Bosh prolly would get the nod to start in this game, but if it were me, i'd still have him coming off the bench.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

OH and another thing, the Sixers will be VERY TOUGH because Eric Snow, who will show us all why he's a top 10 point guard, will light up Milt for 35 points. Of course the Sixers management surrounds him with scrubs like Sam Dalembert and Allen Iverson who takes 40 shots a game and makes 5. With a REAL supporting cast people will be saying he's right up there with J-Kidd, Steph, B-Diddy and Nash as the best point guards in the league. I say the Raptors make a move to try to get him, of course it won't be easy considering the amount of talent we'd have to send their way.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> OH and another thing, the Sixers will be VERY TOUGH because Eric Snow, who will show us all why he's a top 10 point guard, will light up Milt for 35 points. Of course the Sixers management surrounds him with scrubs like Sam Dalembert and Allen Iverson who takes 40 shots a game and makes 5. With a REAL supporting cast people will be saying he's right up there with J-Kidd, Steph, B-Diddy and Nash as the best point guards in the league. I say the Raptors make a move to try to get him, of course it won't be easy considering the amount of talent we'd have to send their way.


:krazy:


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> tell me, who could guard Iverson?
> ...


Tyronne Lue.:yes:


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

This is a very winnable game, but we *need* to play great defence, especially on Iverson.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> :krazy:


another who underestimates the value of Snow


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

this should be a great game. the sixers are a little undermanned up front so we should do well on the boards and bosh and co should get some buckets down low. i mckey and snow on vince but with little in his way around the basket (marc jackson is a decent center but he doesn't deter vince the way shaq does) vince should have his way. we should be able to force a lot of jumpers, and i think we should be able to grind it out.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Well, we finally got to see LM and VC play significant minutes together and it worked quite well.

Usually, if the play breaks down and VC has to give up the ball, he has to go back and get it again and start over. Now we swing it to the other side and get LM a good look. Nice.

Will KO continue with this success and let VC have a real scorer on the other wing to help him out? Let's hope so.

Will Bosh start taking those open 15-18 footers instead of passing up the shot? I think he will. And that will really open up his drives to the bucket if he can drop that shot.

LM has so much more variety to his game than MoP. And his D on Francis was quite strong. VC with LM and Bosh is a very nice combo. Plug in any PG or C we have and it works.

Two days of practice to get ready for Philly. We should come out with great energy and be able to take this game.

Keep Iverson off the foul line and keep Philly off the offensive boards and watch them struggle for points.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

anyone know how/if glenn robinson's playing this season? i haven't been keeping up with the sixers.

he always, for whatever reason, seemed to play well against the raps. it's like only the raptors would understand why he was picked #1 in '94. 

peace


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

76ers Injury Report:

Derrick Coleman - game-time decision, left knee strain
Allen Iverson - game-time decision, right knee contusion
Glenn Robinson - out, left ankle sprain
Kenny Thomas - probable, lower back contusion

Greg Buckner - injured list, left hamstring strain
Todd MacCulloch - injured list, foot neuropathy
Monty Williams - injured list, left knee pain




> Originally posted by <b>ballocks</b>!
> anyone know how/if glenn robinson's playing this season? i haven't been keeping up with the sixers.


Robinson: 4 games, 15ppg, 6.5rpg, 2.5apg. Same old dog.

However, he is out right now, as indicated above. Hopefully he will be out for both our games against the Sixers, as you are right in saying he usually plays well against us--but, if not, we'll see how he handles our new defence-first team. Might frustrate him. He is a turnover machine when you pressure him.


----------



## Goku (Aug 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lucky777s</b
> 
> LM has so much more variety to his game than MoP. And his D on Francis was quite strong. VC with LM and Bosh is a very nice combo. Plug in any PG or C we have and it works.
> 
> .


Didn't he only guard Francis on like 2 plays (not sure)? He stayed right on him and shut him down beautifully the one time, but other games he hasn't looked good. 
He is infinitely better at creating a shot than Mo is, but his D looked pretty bad in some previous games. 

I can't decide who I'd rather have. I want it to be LM, but he's been such a letdown, and I have no confidence the ball is gonna drop when he chucks it


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

I am starting to like Lamond Murray more and more. He is a tough player, kind of like Alvin Williams; doesn't whine, complain, or moan, just goes out there and lays it on the floor. Lamond will be a key in the next game and the rest of the season if we are to have any scoring success, because he takes the pressure off of Vince Carter.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>popeyejones54</b>!
> 
> Tyronne Lue.:yes:


are you kidding me? David Wesley is the ONLY player in the league that can stop Iverson, HANDS DOWN.


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> are you kidding me? David Wesley is the ONLY player in the league that can stop Iverson, HANDS DOWN.


Ah, you must be too young to remember Tyron Lue, the Iverson stopper.

Actually, like Iverson has said himself, the only person who can stop Allen Iverson is Allen Iverson. he is one of those people that, if he wants to, will just explode for a ton of points against you. And trust me, he wants to.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

both AI and Vince shot poorly against houston, but Vince's team came out with the win. the sixers are in rough shape right now and the raptors should be ready for them after a few days off.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

oh, and Bosh should dominate Dalembert fromt the opening whistle.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> oh, and Bosh should dominate Dalembert fromt the opening whistle.


Lets hope he has another breakout game...


----------



## Fil (Jul 8, 2003)

just heard on the score that allen iverson didnt make the trip

and i dont think robinson is playing either, so if the raptors dont win this it will be pretty pathetic

im thinkin raps win by over 10, carter has a big game along with bosh, lack of inside presence for the sixers right now


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Yes! Good news for us. Without Ivy or Big Dog, the Raps should be able to crush them (knock on wood).


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

the sixers will have to force contested jumpers against our superior defense. they have no answer for vince and we should have the rebounding edge.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Classic Quote: Raptors Win! Raptors Win! Ball Game Over! - Chuck Swirsky


----------



## Jermyzy (Feb 26, 2003)

Derrick Coleman also did not travel with the team...Raptors had BETTER win this one


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

if the raptors don't win this game they got some serious problems.. i mean for real.. we're facing a high school team tonight. if we lose ... BAHH we cant lose this one!


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

what channel is this on.... i dont see it on my tv listing.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

nm...

its on the toronto 1 station.... (ch 15 if u hav rogers)


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> if the raptors don't win this game they got some serious problems.. i mean for real.. we're facing a high school team tonight. if we lose ... BAHH we cant lose this one!


Hey, this is a team sport. Anything can happen. Maybe Snow will drop 40, maybe Dalembert will be a shotblocking machine. I think the odds are in our favour, but we still have to play hard as a team to win. [/good_karma]


----------



## DINOSAUR (Sep 20, 2003)

Daaaaaaaamnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!
Allen Iverson- injured
Glenn Robinson- injured
Derek Coleman- injured

3 of there starters aren't gonna play...Toronto better take advantage of this one, if they don't win it'll be a fluke, or poor effort.

By the way this game is gonna be on the new Toronto channel
which is channel 15 for where I live

Good Luck Raps!!!!!!


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

when will kevin oneal realize he needs to put mopete or lamond murry in the FREAKIN starting lineup............. 
Vince carter does too much work in the first quarter...... stupid coach. Why is kevin oneal so facinated with micheal curry? 

i hate these damn slow starts.



Finally! that scrub, alvin williams, is taking out of the game.


----------



## 1/2man-1/2incredible (Sep 30, 2003)

YES BOSH ISN'T STARTING 

Can somebody please try and stop Jackson... He is looking like a rookie when he played for the Warriors (should have been Rookie fo the Year).

Bosh 3-3 Good thing he isn;t starting.. why would we need help for VC in the scoring Column 

Anyways... Vince off to a nice start... 5-7 2 and 2... i know i critisized him for not stepping up...well i guess here is what i was asking for. 
Good job Vince


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

why start BOSH? we hav JYD, the ultimate scoring machine


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

bosh has 14 points , 4 reb AND 2 blocks


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

again... SLOW START.........


i wonder why raptors have slow starts in the first and third quarters??????? HHHHHHHMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

PLEASE! TAKE OUT ALVIN,CURRY, AND JYD.



kevin oneal is a moron. STUPID.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

I HATE MICHAEL CURRY


----------



## Fromthasouth (Nov 19, 2003)

How is toronto losing?? I mean DC AI and Big dog are out


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Fromthasouth</b>!
> How is toronto losing?? I mean DC AI and Big dog are out


Two words: Michael Curry


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

kevin oneal has the most screwed up subsitute patterns. We struggle in the first quarter, but as soon as lamond and bosh comes in, our offense gets goin. But then the coach goes back to the original lineup in the third quarter. Then we struggle with the offense, like we did in the first quarter. But lamond and Bosh doesnt come in till we're down by 6.  


Marc Jackson is killing us, double team him, put moiso on him, DO SOMETHING.


if we lose,

BLAME KEVIN ONEAL


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

If I see Michael Curry on the street I'll ask for an autograph... then punch him in the face.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

kevin oneal is absolutely CLUELESS on how to run the offense.




where is carter?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>macro6</b>!
> kevin oneal is absolutely CLUELESS on how to run the offense.


Truer words have never been spoken.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

im speechless.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

There's a minute and a half left in the game and we're down by 5. What does KO do? Run down the clock.


Kevin O'Neill is the worst offensive coach in the NBA.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

a disgrace. pathetic. horrible.


gg kevin oneal.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Someone who sits courtside should pour cement on Michael Curry's seat on the bench next game. And every game from now on.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> Someone who sits courtside should pour cement on Michael Curry's seat on the bench next game. And every game from now on.



can someone remind me why michael curry is in the starting lineup again?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

This is what you get when your dumbass ownership is too cheap to go after Jeff Van Gundy.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

so after 11 games, the raptors continue to struggle to score pts in the first and third quarter. when will kevin oneal realize putting CURRY and JYD in the starting lineup doesnt work.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Meh we lost..........................................


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Pfffffffffffft, LOL! The 'Sixers don't have The Answer and Big dog, and the Raptors lose this 81-75? My goodness, HOW CAN THEY LOSE AT *HOME*!????

Vince had a solid game, 20 points, 7 assists, 5 rebounds but 8/20 from the field. I don't understand how Vince always misses more than connects every game, especially when scrubs like Aaron McKie and the other scrubs on the '6ers (COMPARED TO VINCE) makes him miss? Oh yes, now that is IRONIC.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> Pfffffffffffft, LOL! The 'Sixers don't have The Answer and Big dog, and the Raptors lose this 81-75? My goodness, HOW CAN THEY LOSE AT *HOME*!????



blame the coach.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

plz let's not start the 'blame KO' chants again. it gets old.

simply put, Sixers EXTREMELY out-hussled us. they wanted it way more than we did.

btw, do some of you doubters now know how underrated Eric Snow is.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

trick, what's your position on Curry starting now?


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> Vince had a solid game, 20 points, 7 assists, 5 rebounds but 8/20 from the field. I don't understand how Vince always misses more than connects every game, especially when scrubs like Aaron McKie (COMPARED TO VINCE) makes him miss? Oh yes, now this is IRONIC.


dude, you suck at depicting irony. go look up the word.

btw, why stop at McKie? why not say Ronald Murray is better as well, or how bout Cuttino? 

EDIT


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> trick, what's your position on Curry starting now?


i've always said too many minutes, but i don't mind him starting the game.

it's JYD that i have a problem with starting.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> dude, you suck at depicting irony. go look up the word.


It's probably just a big word he learned at school and he wants to show it off to everyone, even though he doesn't know what it means.


----------



## Winz (Aug 11, 2003)

raptors lose to Philly was unexpected
but gottah give it to marc jackson steppin up with 23 pts
and mckie with 21 pts


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> i've always said too many minutes, but i don't mind him starting the game.
> ...



i guess u never seen the game.

how does starting M.Curry benefit us? and plz dont say defense. i dont see how his defense is any better than mopete or lamond.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> dude, you suck at depicting irony. go look up the word.
> ...


Your officially have the most ****ed up brain on this board. That is Ironic, stupid no life spammer. 

Why stop at McKie? I stopped at ALL the 'Sixers who are scrubs that stopped a player 10 times the level they are at. 

Don't ever reply to my posts ever again 'cause i'm not the one hopeless, its you who is.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> Don't ever reply to my posts ever again 'cause i'm not the one hopeless, its you who is.


If you don't want people to reply to your posts, what does that say about your posting?


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> If you don't want people to reply to your posts, what does that say about your posting?


People? I was distinguishing trick only.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

You said that it's ironic how Vince missed more shots than he made this game, and he usually misses more shots than he makes when he plays McKie and other Sixers guards.

Amazing.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>macro6</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he's a smart player, that is all.

how does JYD benefit us? on the offensive end, nothing. on the defensive end, he gets beat by other PF's.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> he's a smart player, that is all.
> ...


dude i've been telling you that from the start.. i told yall they should start bosh but noooo


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> he's a smart player, that is all.


WHO
CARES

He doesn't win us games. He sucks at offense and his defense is extremely over-rated. HE IS USELESS ON THE COURT.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> You said that it's ironic how Vince missed more shots than he made this game, and he usually misses more shots than he makes when he plays McKie and other Sixers guards.
> 
> Amazing.


and he constantly brings up how i'm a spammer in each thread i reply in


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

i dun think JYD and Curry should be in the starting lineup. JYD should be coming off the bench like always and curry should come in during late game situations for defensive purposes.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> WHO
> ...


how is he overated?? bah everyone can agree that he cant shoot if his life was on the line.. his defense is solid.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> People? I was distinguishing trick only.


Why wouldn't you want trick to respond to your posts? You could learn a lot from him. He's an intense debater.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> 
> 
> dude i've been telling you that from the start.. i told yall they should start bosh but noooo


i'd rather start Moiso than JYD. Bosh on the other hand, i'm still iffy about, cuz he's still young and less experienced.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> 
> 
> how is he overated?? bah everyone can agree that he cant shoot if his life was on the line.. his defense is solid.


How? Because Murray and Peterson can play just as good defense, but they can score too. Well maybe not Murray but MoPete can definately play as good, if not better defense than Curry.

People say Curry's defense is good because he gets 20 minutes a game while not producing anything on the offensive end.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>macro6</b>!
> i dun think JYD and Curry should be in the starting lineup. JYD should be coming off the bench like always and curry should come in during late game situations for defensive purposes.


Curry should never be allowed to play more than 6 mins in a period. in fact, he shoudln't be allowed to total 6 mins in a half, but i don't mind him starting.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> You said that it's ironic how Vince missed more shots than he made this game, and he usually misses more shots than he makes when he plays McKie and other Sixers guards.
> 
> Amazing.


I said its ironic how Vince misses more more shots than makes EVERY GAME especially when a scrub like McKie (compared to Vince) is guarding him, not only other Sixer guard but other guards on different teams. Your an illiterate after all right smart guy?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Thanks for re-posting what you said. It's still not ironic.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> Why wouldn't you want trick to respond to your posts? You could learn a lot from him. He's an intense debater.


awww, i feel all gushy inside....























































Marquis Daniels sucks


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

You suck.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

I know its early in the season and I said Bosh most likely will be in my opinion the worse top 5 draft pick in the past 5 years, but I have a feeling he's gonna prove me wrong and be a top 3 candidate for RoY because he's playing great now. I should of shut my mouth about him after all huh?


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> I said its ironic how Vince misses more more shots than makes EVERY GAME especially when a scrub like McKie (compared to Vince) is guarding him, not only other Sixer guard but other guards on different teams. Your an illiterate after all right smart guy?


EDIT

Stop attacking other posters immediately.
Skywalker


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> I know its early in the season and I said Bosh most likely will be in my opinion the worse top 5 draft pick in the past 5 years, but I have a feeling he's gonna prove me wrong and be a top 3 candidate for RoY because he's playing great now. I should of shut my mouth about him after all huh?


yea, see how EDIT you are. :yes:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

*VC in his last 4 games: 18.7 pts on 30% shooting.*

He's back!


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> you suck at life


WHAT THE HELL DID YOU SAY ABOUT ME? I SAID WHAT DID YOU SAY ABOUT ME? 












hahaha, I don't wanna argue now.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> *VC in his last 4 games: 18.7 pts on 30% shooting.*
> 
> He's back!


He should of been connecting on like 90 & of his shots in the last 4 games 'cause after all, he's a superstar with a reputation of a exceptional great shooter who's unstoppable right?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> *VC in his last 4 games: 18.7 pts on 30% shooting.*
> 
> He's back!


Yes we know he's struggling. At least we're not as bad as the Bulls though.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> He should of been connecting on like 90 & of his shots in the last 4 games 'cause after all, he's a superstar with a reputation of a exceptional great shooter who's unstoppable right?


The VC Hating Bandwagon is that way -------->


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> I know its early in the season and I said Bosh most likely will be in my opinion the worse top 5 draft pick in the past 5 years, but I have a feeling he's gonna prove me wrong and be a top 3 candidate for RoY because he's playing great now. I should of shut my mouth about him after all huh?


Are you just extremely superstitious and think that whatever you say, the opposite is going to happen? So like if you say the Raptors suck they'll be great, and that if Bosh is going to be the worst draft pick of the last 5 years, he'll actually be the best?


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> Are you just extremely superstitious and think that whatever you say, the opposite is going to happen? So like if you say the Raptors suck they'll be great, and that if Bosh is going to be the worst draft pick of the last 5 years, he'll actually be the best?


When did I said when Raptors suck, they'll be great? When I said Bosh will be the worse draft pick of the last 5 years, I wouldn't say he's the best.

When Raptors play a crap game, I'll recap the game with negative comments, when they play great, I'll recap the game with positive comments, simple as that. 

When Bosh plays great, I'll recap his performance with positive and probably negative comments. When he's playing bad... you figure it out.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes we know he's struggling. At least we're not as bad as the Bulls though.


Touchy 

Anyway, he's not struggling, this is who he is. More then 12 games have been played and he barely has 2 good games to speak off. Stop living in denial and WAKE UP! He's no where near in the same league as AI, Kobe or T-mac. Consistency is a word somebody needs to shove down VC's brain. He follows every good game with 4 bad ones. Raptors r very LUCKY to be 5-7.

When T-mac had two bad games in a row this entire board couldn't stop talking sh*t about him. VC stinks it up in 4 straight games and all u hear is lame excuses like "well.......he's getting double teamed a lot u know....err.....no player faces as much defensive pressure as he does"...."poor VC"...."blah blah blah". How abt saying VC actually not being as good as u guyz say he is?

Couldn't beat an AI-less, Coleman-less, Thomas-less 76ers. Pathetic and Inexcusable.. VC the "great one" should take all the heat for this.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

so basically, you're admitting being a dumb EDIT. ok.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> I know its early in the season and I said Bosh most likely will be in my opinion the worse top 5 draft pick in the past 5 years, but I have a feeling he's gonna prove me wrong and be a top 3 candidate for RoY because he's playing great now. I should of shut my mouth about him after all huh?


Yes yes you should shut up now... :boxing:


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> When did I said when Raptors suck, they'll be great? When I said Bosh will be the worse draft pick of the last 5 years, I wouldn't say he's the best.
> ...


You must not have understood my post.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> You must not have understood my post.


Yes, only in your and trick's perspectives, I don't understand a thing about your posts.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> 
> 
> Touchy
> ...


Shut up.

Vince only had 2 games this year? How may Raptors games have you watched this year. He's struggling right now, and that's a fact. Plus, the last game he went to the line 13 times. He's not a softie.

Did you even WATCH this game, or did you look at the box score? This game was 90% Kevin O'Neill's fault and 10% Vince Carter's fault. KO left Michael Curry in for WAY TOO LONG and near the end of the game Vince was reluctant to shoot because he was missing all game. But the problem was: nobody else was hitting either.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Why in god's name is the Raptor's motto: "Renew Determination, Heart" (etcetera) ? That motto should belong to a team like the Hornets.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Are we still talking about the Sixers-Raps game?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Well it just finished like an hour ago....

Bulls fans still can't get over the game they won against the Lakers, and that was last season!


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> Well it just finished like an hour ago....
> 
> Bulls fans still can't get over the game they won against the Lakers, and that was last season!


:laugh:


----------

